# Welcome to our newest member



## gunslinger (Feb 13, 2007)

Jeff, why do these new members keep showing up, but never post? I've even noticed that some are listed as "banned."


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 13, 2007)

We have quite a few new members who come on the site to post SPAM messages. It is usually links to prescription drug sites or porn and myself and the moderators ban them on first offence.








 Tough on Crime


----------

